# what do you prefer??



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hi everyone,

just wondering whether you personally like larger contests with more sections or smaller contests with less sections

just thought this might benefit the hf members so that when people create contests they know what people prefer.?

what do you guys think?? feedback apreciated

thanks 
CHS


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

personally i don't care either way. All I care about is if it's a good contest


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This.

5. Creator of the contest can have no more than 2 contests going on at the same time.

From the sticky at the top on the forum.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Spyder said:


> This.
> 
> 5. Creator of the contest can have no more than 2 contests going on at the same time.
> 
> From the sticky at the top on the forum.


that didnt really answer the question though lol

and im good with either. as long as its a good contest idea


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I prefer larger contests. It gives me a larger choice of classes and I usually don't take photos that fit into basics. But I think I need to stick to smaller contests for a little while since I don't have as many pix as I did on my old dual monitor since I just got a new netbook

Spyder, I don;t understand your post, can you explain what it has to do with the topic?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ agreed


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think Spyder cares if contests are big or small. Her point is that people shouldn't have more then 2 contests open at a time, which has she has noticed happening lately
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ohhh ok


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate the big ones, theres too many classes to look at so I don't even bother.


----------

